
What Computer Games Taught Me About Urban Planning (And What They Didn’t) - miraj
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/02/urban-planning-computer-games/470895/?single_page=true
======
billytetrud
Very interesting analysis. It would be pretty fun to play (or create) a game
that does have more realistic urban planning aspects to it. Perhaps if a
really fun, successful game were created in that way, a lot more people would
realize how destructive zoning laws have been.

